# 3133 Movements



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anybody have a source for these?

I used to have an Eastern European supplier, who no longer has stock, and still have a couple of watches that I'd like to restore.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

odd one pops up on ebay

or some crappy sekonda models had these - they don't tend to go for much on ebay ergo a good source of these movements

otherwise contact Maktime in russia who now produce them.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> odd one pops up on ebay
> 
> or some crappy sekonda models had these - they don't tend to go for much on ebay ergo a good source of these movements
> 
> otherwise contact Maktime in russia who now produce them.


I'll try Maktime - many thanks...


----------

